

Much more than a Sim. A WhatSim - gschier
http://www.whatsim.com/en

======
thecodemonkey
"With just €10 you can chat for free and without limits anywhere in the world
for a year. And you can do it for always for just €10 a year. WhatSim has
neither fixed costs nor monthly payments and it never expires."

How can €10/year be free? Also, no monthly payments -- but there are still
yearly payments.

~~~
kseistrup
And to be able to receive multimedia messages you need “credits”:
[http://www.whatsim.com/en/rates](http://www.whatsim.com/en/rates)

------
pax
So it follows that one would need a phone to use exclusively for WhatsApp, no
voice, no nothing else?

Also, do I understand correctly, this only works with public commercial WiFi
networks (ex Starbucks) instead of mobile networks?

